# Wolf



## rdabpenman (Jun 12, 2013)

Decal on Curly Maple cast in Polyester Resin and dressed up in a Gold/Black Sierra.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04516Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04558Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04552Custom.jpg


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow! Great looking pens!


----------



## robert421960 (Jun 12, 2013)

very nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Very very nice looking blank and pen.

Ray


----------



## BarbS (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonderful. That's really an eye-catcher!


----------



## longbeard (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is awesome Les
You say decal, tell us fools more please. Water slide decal?
Hope ya made more than 2, your gonna need them when people see those.
Great job


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 12, 2013)

outstanding pen Les. I might need to get one of those soon.......


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful work Les.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn you do nice work Les  Beautiful pen 
Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a friend in Oregon who has a pet wolf. I am sure he would like that fine pen.


----------

